# Help converting Biube to a Kreisel Aquarium



## VegasJelly (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been an Aquarist for several years now and will soon be adding moon jellyfish to my collection. I would like to convert a new 9 gallon Biube aquarium into a Kreisel. The Biube is a tube shaped aquarium with an air tube in the center. I would like to create a small circular underwater current for the jellyfish to help them from getting stuck and to move freely among the tank. What would you recommend to use in order to create a underwater current inside the Biube?
Thanks.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I only see maybe 1 issue. The cylinder and the tops and bottoms and squared off (if it is shaped as a true cylinder) 

This can cause issues and jelly's can bump into these ends and get hurt very easily.

To get a current going you try using a hose line connected into the air line to create some very slow but steady flow.

The trick with jelly's is to be as gentle as possible.


----------



## VegasJelly (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll plan on rounding the bottom edge or padding the ends with some soft spongy material rather then glass pebbles.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

VegasJelly said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll plan on rounding the bottom edge or padding the ends with some soft spongy material rather then glass pebbles.


That sounds like an idea to further look into. When I was looking into keeping jellyfish some of the main points were no square side ( unless your keeping an upside down jelly which from what I hear are find for reef tanks ) as they are very delicate and can be hurt simply by bumping into a squared off side and not able to move.

For an example in the movie 7 lbs the tank he keeps his box jellyfish in would not be a good tank as the top looks to be squared off and would most likely not be safe enough for such a delicate species.


----------

